# Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal?



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

Ok, Im tired of these crappy 9007 bulbs and housing. I cant afford tru HID's so Im going for Ecodes w/Phillips Vision Plus. What are the best Ecodes around, I have a blk Jetta...should I get smoked Ecodes, blue, or clear? Who has the best prices and if I wanted to sell my stock headlamps, what price should I ask for? thanx!


----------



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

Oh yeah, has anyone tried these bulbs from Raybrig compared to the Phillips VP's?...








http://www.coolbulbs.com/raybrig.asp 
I know the controversies (sp?) about color coated or painted bulbs but these dont seem to be colored, just like the VP's...









[Modified by 20vWolf, 1:19 PM 2-5-2003]


[Modified by 20vWolf, 1:20 PM 2-5-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

If you are interested in Jetta E-codes I would suggest you go with the Hella because they make the best quality light on the market. Check out this link for pricing and pictures 
http://www.pgperformance.com/a4hl.htm 
Here is also a link to the bulbs you are interested in
http://www.pgperformance.com/xenonbulbs.htm
Jr.


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (Audi)*

http://www.ecstuning.com has them for 305/pr hella's, Just got mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hplugg3 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (Galactic02)*

IM/PM sent...


----------



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (hplugg3)*

Where can I get the smoked Ecodes...any pics of smoked on blk Jetta? Anyone try the Raybrigs above?


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

These work great. http://www.momentummotorparts.com/html/ecodes.html


----------



## Hi TeK (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (BlackJelli)*

looks real good dude real good


----------



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (BlackJelli)*

Damn it you Freakin Weasel!!!....Those are exactly what I've been looking for







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanx Man!
Is that your ride? It looks sweet! I also have a black Jetta and want to know how the black ecodes would look.....looks freakin baddazz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im buyin.


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

just so you know, those black "ecodes" arent really ecodes. They arent even Hella. I bought a pair thinking they were ecodes. They are DOT specific, and same as US spec lights. Get Hella's. OEM Ecodes. Just so happens, I have a brand new pair in box for sale







$290 *shipped*


----------



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (BORA24VGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just so you know, those black "ecodes" arent really ecodes. They arent even Hella. I bought a pair thinking they were ecodes. They are DOT specific, and same as US spec lights. Get Hella's. OEM Ecodes. Just so happens, I have a brand new pair in box for sale







$290 *shipped* [HR][/HR]​There Bora Ecodes.."Bora Smoked E-Codes w/ Fogs Are Here 
In Stock & Ready To Ship! 
*please note these are not the same lights that FK is offering 
Improve your lighting power and looks at the same time! 
Bora smoked E-Codes (with foglights!) offer better lighting than US spec stock headlamps along with the sleek smoked look. 
















That totally doenst look anything like my DOT specific lights and they use the H4 bulbs...DOT uses the 9007.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

Well, I just finished installing a Set of Depot Ecodes with an H4 HID Hi/Lo kit and I can say that:
1. The quality of light output is blotchy
2. The light output is inconsistent from Driver to Passenger Side.
3. The Light Output doesn not do that cool _/ _/ Ecode shape and pattern like I had hoped it would.

Damn!!! Are the Ecode Depots that bad with HID, or are the Hella's the same?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (emumtl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn!!! Are the Ecode Depots that bad with HID, or are the Hella's the same?
[HR][/HR]​I've seen a few HID retrofits in the last couple years and you can USUALLY still see the same basic beam pattern (there are exceptions) when you go from halogen to HID. I mean, you get glare and all...but you still see the original beam pattern.
I think the reason you have inconsistant output from right to left is not really b/c of the HID's per se but b/c of the housing they are in.
I'm not trying to piss you off...I can imagine it's got to be upsetting for you. But I really think those depot lamps are crap. I've told volkscafe this a couple times and he just made a couple sarcastic comments and kept going on and on...
See if you can send them back...get the Hella or Valeo units and you'll be fine.
Later,


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (nater)*

nevermind.
basically the guys at perf. cafe are morons, just look at some of their threads.


[Modified by ScrubbinVeeDub, 3:12 AM 2-8-2003]


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (ScrubbinVeeDub)*

I agree with the above post. Contact -> http://www.vwparts.com 
They are the best to deal with and very fast on shipping. Also mention vwvortex 10% discount or free shipping. They will hook you up. Call them and see if they have what you need. 


[Modified by Senna 1.8T, 10:20 PM 2-7-2003]


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (BORA24VGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just so you know, those black "ecodes" arent really ecodes. They arent even Hella. I bought a pair thinking they were ecodes. They are DOT specific, and same as US spec lights. [HR][/HR]​These lights are e-codes. No one said they were Hellas. They are not DOT-spec and do not have anything like the US-spec beam pattern. The beam is very concentrated and has a very distinct upper cut-off with the right-side flip up, like "__/ __/"


----------



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (BlackJelli)*

Ok, so what Ive heard, the DEPO ecodes suck. Hella's r good and Valeo"s r good too, what about the smoked Bora Ecodes (see pic) r these considered true ecodes w/the consistant beam patern? I really want to get these but i dont want to end up w/anything like the DEPO's...let me know please.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

20vwolf...
My guess is you want the Hella (or Valeo) units. Anything (as far as I've heard) is better than the Depo units.
Now, if you REALLY want to be sure (or be anal) about it just get the Hella Ecodes...they are the units on the cars in germany now. The euro Bora lamps (I'm almost positive Valeo doesn't make those lights - it's still Hella AFAIK).
Then you'll have the exact pattern as the Boras in Europe.
Later,


----------



## 20vWolf (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (nater)*

thanx Nate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (BORA24VGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just so you know, those black "ecodes" arent really ecodes. They arent even Hella. I bought a pair thinking they were ecodes. They are DOT specific, and same as US spec lights. Get Hella's. OEM Ecodes. Just so happens, I have a brand new pair in box for sale







$290 *shipped* [HR][/HR]​The black/smoked Jetta headlamps that Momentum Motorparts sells are indeed e-codes.
I have a pair on my Jetta and the beam pattern is definitely e-code and is a noticeable improvement over stock. The MMP e-codes use the same bulb config as all other Jetta e-codes -- H4 low/high beam, H3 fog, W5W city light and PY21W turn signal bulb.
The FK smoked Bora lamps are not the same as the ones that MMP sells.
MMP didn't claim the lights they were selling are Hella. But they are made a factory that also produces Hella and in-pro products.
I've had my MMP lights on my car since this summer when they first came off the production line and I love them each time I drive at night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, so what Ive heard, the DEPO ecodes suck. Hella's r good and Valeo"s r good too, what about the smoked Bora Ecodes (see pic) r these considered true ecodes w/the consistant beam patern? I really want to get these but i dont want to end up w/anything like the DEPO's...let me know please.[HR][/HR]​My MMP e-codes have been treating me well for the past half year.








I use Philips VisionPlus halogen bulbs in them and the beam pattern is consistent and crisp. I used to have a set of Hella smoked e-codes on my old GTI and the beam from the MMP ones I have now is the same as the one from my old GTI.
I have never used HID retrofit kits in a halogen housing so I can't really comment on them... but I would recommend just sticking with good halogen bulbs unless you have a projector-type headlamp housing (ie: OEM Bora HIDs.)


----------



## BillTchr (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Getting Ecodes for my MK4 Jetta...What's the best Deal? (20vWolf)*

*20vWolf* -- You can make any Jetta/Bora headlamp (any Golf/GTI one, too, for that matter) into the "black headlight" look--DOT or E-code. The easiest way to tell the difference between a DOT headlamp and an E-code one is to look at the reflector surface. If it is made up of a whole bunch of vertical "stripes" that go all the way from top to bottom--kind of like ((()))--it is a DOT spec headlamp. The E-code headlamps have a bunch of "panels" (no way I can do that with keyboard symbols...# comes the closest!...look at the picture of the black Jetta and look closely at the reflector) which are what focuses the light far more accurately than the DOT lamps. 
Hope this helps you!
Bill


----------

